

Ask HN: Code Rails in the browser? - webbruce

I'd like to be able to link up to my git account, run the server and code in the browser (pushing to heroku would be great too).  Anyone know of something I can do this with?
======
debacle
You can use an ajax terminal, I think, to accomplish what you're doing. There
are a lot of them out there. This was the first Google result:

<http://anyterm.org/>

I know Linode uses an ajax shell, but I can't think of the name of it right
now.

------
saiko-chriskun
<http://koding.com> looks like it'll be your best bet.

------
ohgodthecat
Maybe this: <https://kodingen.com/>

I have no experience with it though.

